# redid my planted tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a work in progress. The next step is more lighting. That will have to happen in the next week or so.

*from this:*










*to this:*


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow! I love the new tank... the gravel is so much more vibrant! My 29 gallon planted tank is light sand, and I love it cuz it holds the plants so easily... but the gravel is stunning!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, I'll be trying to get better pics shortly maybe next week. I need to shift some things a little, get my lights mounted and add a few more slate chips to the back.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Normally I like sand better, but in this case it is definately an improvement.

The new set up looks great to me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice








Is that the tank you're going to keep your pleco's in?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks all, I have some more work to do on this tank hopefully I get time soon to make some more improvements.

-Judazzz, the plecs all died from ich and/or something else.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> -Judazzz, the plecs all died from ich and/or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that elsewhere (again, sorry about that







), but you also said you tried to get some replacements. Or did you change plans since?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome setup. definitely diggin' the aquascape.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks Awsome


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow realy nice tanks set up


----------

